# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những điểm du lịch tâm linh hút khách nhất dịp Tết

## hantt.163

_Chùa Một Cột, chùa Hương, danh thắng Yên Tử, chùa Thiên Mụ, Thiền viện  Trúc Lâm… là những điểm du lịch tâm linh luôn thu hút đông đảo khách  hành hương nhất trong năm và dịp Tết._


* 	Chùa Một Cột (Hà Nội)*

 


  	Chùa Một Cột hay còn gọi là chùa Diên Hựu, tọa lạc tại quận Ba Đình,  thủ đô Hà Nội. Chùa được xây dựng năm 1049 thời vua Lý Thái Tông. Tương  truyền, khi đang lo lắng vì đã cao tuổi mà vẫn chưa có hoàng tử thì một  đêm, vua nằm mơ thấy Phật Bà hiện trên đài sen trong hồ nước, tay bế một  đứa con trai trao vua. Thời gian sau, hoàng hậu hạ sinh một hoàng tử  khôi ngô tuấn tú. Để ghi ân điều này, vua đã cho xây một ngôi chùa có  dáng dấp hoa sen trong hồ nước và đặt tên là Diên Hựu. Chùa chỉ có một  gian được đặt trên một trụ giữa hồ sen. Điểm nhấn của ngôi chùa nằm ở  họa tiết và kiến trúc độc đáo trông như một bông sen trên mặt nước, dân  gian quen gọi là chùa Một Cột.
  	Hiện chùa nằm trong cụm tham quan lăng Chủ tịch Hồ Chí Minh – ao cá, nhà sàn Bác Hồ - chùa Một Cột và bảo tàng Hồ Chí Minh.


* 	Chùa Hương (Hà Nội)*

 


  	Không chỉ thu hút khách hành hương với hai điểm trung tâm là chùa Thiên  Trù, động Hương Tích, khu danh thắng Hương Sơn còn khiến du khách "mê  mệt" với núi cao, rừng thẳm, sông suối trong xanh. Chuyến tham quan danh  thắng này trải dài qua 3 tuyến. Đầu tiên là tuyến chính Hương Tích, đi  qua nhiều di tích, danh lam thắng cảnh như chùa Thiên Trù, chùa động  Tiên Sơn, chùa Giải Oan, đền Cửa Võng, chùa động Hương Tích. Tuyến 2 là  Tuyết Sơn, tuyến này có núi Thuyền Rồng, núi Con Phượng, chùa Bảo Đài,  chùa động Tuyết Sơn… Tuyến thứ 3 là Long Vân, đi thăm đền Trình, chùa  Long Vân, động Long Vân, chùa Cây Khề, hang Sũng Sàm.

* 	Chùa Đồng, Yên Tử (Quảng Ninh)
*

  


  	Núi Yên Tử (cao 1.068m), "đất tổ Phật giáo Việt Nam" là ngọn núi cao  trong dãy núi Đông Triều, thuộc xã Thượng Yên Công, thành phố Uông Bí,  tỉnh Quảng Ninh.
  	Có hai cách để lên đến đỉnh núi. Một là đường bộ dài khoảng 6.000m với 6  giờ đi bộ liên tục qua hàng ngàn bậc thang. Hai là kết hợp giữa đi bộ  và hai lần cáp treo. Phương án thứ hai tuy đỡ vất vả hơn, song khoảng  cách từ trạm đến của ga 1 và trạm đi của ga 2 hay từ ga 2 lên chùa Đồng  khá xa nên gian nan không kém.
  	Bù lại cho hành trình này, bạn sẽ chiêm bái ngôi chùa bằng đồng lớn và  độc đáo nhất châu Á, chạm tay vào chiếc khánh nổi tiếng linh thiêng hay  thả mình thư giãn trên những đá to, bằng phẳng trên đỉnh.


* 	Chùa Bái Đính (Ninh Bình)*

 

  


  	Chùa Bái Đính tọa lạc ở xã Gia Sinh, huyện Gia Viễn, tỉnh Ninh Bình, là  một quần thể chùa được biết đến với nhiều kỷ lục châu Á và Việt Nam như  chùa có diện tích lớn nhất Việt Nam, chùa có tượng Phật bằng đồng dát  vàng lớn nhất châu Á, chùa có hành lang La Hán dài nhất châu Á, tượng  Phật bằng đồng dát vàng lớn nhất châu Á....

  	Điểm nhấn của khu văn hóa tâm linh này là hai ngôi chùa nổi tiếng: Bái  Đính cổ tự và Bái Đính tân tự cùng hàng chục danh thắng nổi tiếng khác.


* 	Chùa Thiên Mụ (Thừa Thiên - Huế)*

 

  


  	Chùa Thiên Mụ là ngôi chùa được xây dựng sớm nhất (năm 1601) và nổi tiếng nhất ở Thừa Thiên – Huế.

  	Tương truyền, Nguyễn Hoàng khi ngang qua đồi Hà Khê thấy cảnh nơi đây  đẹp lạ thường bèn hỏi thăm dân chúng quanh vùng, được biết đêm đêm ở  ngọn đồi này thường có một bà Tiên mặc áo đỏ, quần lục hiện về báo mộng  rằng rồi đây sẽ có một vị minh chúa dựng trên ngọn đồi một ngôi chùa.  Ngôi chùa này sẽ giúp cho dân chúng làm ăn thịnh vượng, đất nước thanh  bình, thịnh trị. Nguyễn Hoàng nghe vậy bèn cho dựng chùa và đặt tên là  Thiên Mụ (Bà tiên trên trời).
  	Điểm chú ý trong kiến trúc của chùa là tháp Phước Duyên có hình khối  bát giác cao 21m, có 7 tầng, mỗi tầng đặc 3 pho tượng đúc bằng vàng ròng  (đã bị mất và thay bằng 3 tượng khác).


* 	Ngũ Hành Sơn (Đà Nẵng)*

 

  	 Dãy Bảo Sơn

  	Ngũ Hành Sơn hay còn gọi là Non Nước cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng  8km về phía đông nam. Ngũ Hành Sơn là quần thể 5 ngọn núi: Kim Sơn, Mộc  Sơn, Thủy Sơn, Hỏa Sơn và Thổ Sơn. Không chỉ là danh thắng tuyệt đẹp với  nhiều hang động kỳ ảo cùng như hàng loạt danh thắng khác, nơi đây còn  được biết đến với hai ngôi chùa nổi tiếng được sắc phong Quốc tự thời  nhà Nguyễn là chùa Tam Thai và chùa Linh Ứng


* 	Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt (Lâm Đồng)*

 


  	Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt tọa lạc trên núi Phụng Hoàng, thuộc phường  3, thành phố Đà Lạt, là một trong ba Thiền viện Trúc Lâm nổi tiếng của  Việt Nam. Thiền viện được xây dựng năm 1993 - hoàn thành vào năm 1994,  rộng 24 ha và được chia làm 4 khu là: khu vực ngoại viên, khu tịnh thất  Hòa thượng, khu hòa thượng viện trưởng, khu nội viên Tăng và khu nội  viên Ni. Trong bốn khu này, khu nội viên Tăng và khu nội viên Ni là  không mở cửa để du khách tham quan, chiêm bái.

  	Tọa lạc trong một khuôn viên rộng lớn của thành phố hoa, Thiền viện  Trúc Lâm Đà Lạt không những đi vào lòng người với ngôi chùa lớn có kiến  trúc độc đáo, những bức phù điêu tinh xảo mà còn mê hoặc với những mảng  hoa nhiều màu sắc trải dài, rừng thông bao la và hồ Tuyền Lâm bạt ngàn.


* 	Tòa Thánh Cao Đài (Tây Ninh)*

 


  	Tòa Thánh Tây Ninh là một cụm công trình gồm nhiều kiến trúc tôn giáo  của đạo Cao Đài, nằm trên địa phận Thị trấn Hòa Thành, xã Long Thành Bắc  (huyện Hòa Thành) và một phần Thị xã Tây Ninh, tỉnh Tây Ninh, cách thị  xã Tây Ninh 4 km về phía Đông Nam.
  	Tòa Thánh được thiết kế, xây dựng năm 1936 trên một khuôn viên rộng  1km2, có tường rào bao bọc với gần 100 công trình kiến trúc tôn giáo lớn  nhỏ khác nhau như Tòa Thánh, Báo Ân Từ (Đền thờ Phật Mẫu tạm), các cơ  quan Đạo, Bửu tháp chư Chức sắc cao cấp... Với diện tích như vậy, Tòa  Thánh Tây Ninh được xem là một trong những Thánh địa tôn giáo lớn nhất  thế giới.


* 	Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ (Châu Đốc – An Giang)*

 


  	Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ được xây dựng từ thế kỷ thứ 19 ở ấp Vĩnh Tế, thị xã  Châu Đốc, tỉnh An Giang. Lịch sử của ngôi miếu thiêng này có hai truyền  thuyết. Truyền thuyết thứ nhất do dân chúng nơi đây tin vào sự linh  thiêng của Bà Chúa Xứ nên đồng tâm lập miếu để thờ cúng. Truyền thuyết  thứ hai, miếu này do Thoại Ngọc Hầu đứng ra xây dựng theo lời trăng trối  của vợ là bà Châu Thị Tế.
  	Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ quy mô và tuyệt đẹp. Bên trong miếu thờ tượng Bà Chúa  tạc bằng đá xanh có giá trị nghệ thuật cao. Pho tượng này tương tuyền đã  có từ khoảng thế kỷ thứ 6. Lễ hội Miếu Bà Chúa Xứ diễn ra vào cuối  tháng tư (âm lịch) thu hút hàng vạn khách hành hương từ khắp mọi nơi.
(yume)
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## wildrose

mình mới đc đi 2 ngôi chùa

----------


## lunas2

minh` cũng đi dc có 2 nơi chùa 1 cột ở HN còn chưa đi

----------

